# short bands



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

with my last order from dankung they supplied a couple of free tubed bandsets

when i saw them i dismissed them and put them away .

they are so short that i can,t even pull them back to my anchor point.

anyway i tried them yesterday and to my surprise they were accurate and even appeared faster than my normal tubes that are cut to my anchor point length.

unfortunateley my chrono is playing up so i asked a friend for his opiunion and he agreed the are faster.

this puzzels me because i have experimented with all types and lengths of bands and tubes and was of the opinion that is usualy accepted that longer draw gives greater speeds.

this doesn,t appear to be the case with these bandsets

has anyone else any experience of this or maybe an explanation?

thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My DanKung Palm Thunder came with short 1745 tubes. I turned them into a set of singles. My other DKs came with longer 8 1/4" doubles.

I'm guessing that you are pulling the short tubes to a higher elongation factor than you would with longer tubes. This might account for the higher velocity. Possibly your regular tubes are not getting stretched enough for full potential.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

yes i thought what you are describing might have been the case but i have made tubesets that have maxed out at my anchor point in the same way these short ones are maxing out.

the only difference is that the shorter ones do not get back as far as my anchor point.

it defies logic .

the tubes appear to be 1745 unless they are some new secret type!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What ammo are you using?

Are your "normal tubes" also 1745s?

Are your "normal tubes" and the short tubes both full loops?

Do the draw weights feel about the same when at full draw?


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

ammo is 9.5mm steel

my normal tubes are 1745

both full loops

both draw weight at full draw feel about the same

can,t think of anything i,m missing that would explain this strange effect of these bands

thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The 1745s will often get tired before they break. Velocity will drop and they seem to turn a bit greyish in colour rather than being dark black. Sometimes they will go quite a while in slow gear before tearing. Could your "normal tubes" be getting tired or possibly the rubber is getting old or UV damaged? Your short tubes are new so the comparison might not be fair.

A fair comparison would be to clock a set of "normal tubes" and then chop them shorter and clock them again at a shorter draw length. Same draw weight, same tubes, same pouch, different length.

I just checked a set of double 1745s that I made up a while ago. They measure 7 1/8" from pouch to fork. With 3/8" steel I am getting 204fps with a 32" draw length. It's definitely not easy getting them to full draw. I have a set of 0.030" latex flats cut to 7/8" x 7 1/2" and they do 200fps with the same ammo. I'm guessing that I would get around 204-205fps if I shortened them to 7". Draw weight is much less than the 7" 1745s.

I enjoy 1745s but I shoot them pseudo-tapered for less draw weight but not much less speed with 3/8" steel. I can stretch out with the lighter draw weight and get 3/8" steel going at around 195 fps with the 32" draw length.

*EDIT:* I just checked some 1745 tests I did a while ago. With 7" full loops I was getting 206fps with 3/8" steel. With pseudo-tapers cut 7" with 2 1/2" loops I was getting 205fps. Both of these sets were shot with an ear anchor point but I'm guessing that I was able to stretch out my back and shoulders a tiny bit more with the lighter tubes.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

fair point,

my tubes are a bit used now so maybe i should make a new short set as a fair comparason

thanks


----------

